# Afendis geht, Shortpay kommt



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

Auf der schnellen Spieleseite gibt es jetzt *[...]*:

*[...]* für die Shortpayerfinder.
(fast 95Euro!!!!!! für Freewaregames)

Zitat:
"3 Tage Testzugang für 0.99 EUR* 
*verlängert sich automatisch in einen 12 Monatszugang für 7.90 EUR pro Monat insofern keine Kündigung erfolgt. "

und

"Sie können die Dienstleistung innerhalb einer Frist von 14 Tagen widerrufen. Wenn Sie allerdings die Dienstleistung bereits in Anspruch genommen haben, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht wie folgt: 

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei Dienstleistungen a) spätestens vier Monate nach Vertragsschluss oder b) wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit Zustimmung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Verbraucher diese selbst veranlasst hat. 

Wenn Sie daher unsere Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen, ist das Widerrufsrecht erloschen. "

Ob da wieder Jugendliche *[...]* werden sollen?

Gruß aus Bremen
Vater eines 12 jährigen Sohnes

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Im Übrigen geht es hier weiter]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

